# Need to help a friend



## wiesbang (8/9/16)

Hi all

I was hoping to never ask for help again because I thought I would be in the position to help others out like I have been but unfortunately due to some medical aid benefits not being unlimited I am stuck paying a pretty penny from now on for some expenses. 

So the question is, is there anyone that has a simple small mod with a tank to PIF to a friend in need, something that uses commercial coils and maybe have a rba deck just in case she decides to build. Maybe some 6mg or higher menthol juice as i doubt my 3mg will be enough for her.

My friend friend has been to hell and back with a cheating husband that used her for her money that went as far as her loosing her business and selling everything to move to PTA and now came back because it just didn't work out. 
She wants to stop smoking to cut costs so I doubt she will need much.
I have some wick and wire and building stuff I can give her if she wants to start building.

I know I am asking for a lot but anything will help and I know she will appreciate it as much as I would.

Thanks guys


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/16)

There was a great Kangertech special in some thread about 48 hour sale but for the life of me I cannot find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (9/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> There was a great Kangertech special in some thread about 48 hour sale but for the life of me I cannot find it.


I think this is the thread you refer too @SAVaper, Still a few hours left on that sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I think this is the thread you refer too @SAVaper, Still a few hours left on that sale.



That is the one. Awesome Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/9/16)

Not sure if it will help any, but I have 2 eLeaf D16 10W variabke voltage batteries. They drive a nautilus mini quite well. Don't have any tanks or coils, but if someone can throw in a small atomizer and ome higher nic juice it could work. The mods can't sub-ohm, but the do well with smaller atomizers. I can send them off to you next week if you think it will help. PM me your details if you're interested. I can try and whip up some menthol juice, or just send you my bottle of menthol I still have from Skyblue if you want to mix something up for her or add menthol to a juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/9/16)

I also have an ego c twist with a titan tank from.vape mob I can part with.. unit is as new.just need coils and juice. . I've used this to start vaping and helped well with my cig addiction. Its nt sub ohm but works wonders as a MTL tank. . 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## cam (10/9/16)

Well if there is a tank and battery I will be happy to add some juice...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (11/9/16)

Hi guys. 

Thank you very much for all the offers. We eventually found her a Aio and she is very happy with it.

I gave her some of my 3mg juices and she is actually doing quite well on it. We will see how it goes on the low nic. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (12/9/16)

also I will be willing to give her some of my DIY juice. Just tell me what she likes and I'll make it. No labels, branding etc. Just juice. I'll even ship it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## wiesbang (12/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> also I will be willing to give her some of my DIY juice. Just tell me what she likes and I'll make it. No labels, branding etc. Just juice. I'll even ship it.


Ah thanks man that would be awesome. She told me today it's going well with the Aio but she still has a couple stinkies because she craves that menthol and peppermint she gets from the smokes and I don't vape anything menthol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> also I will be willing to give her some of my DIY juice. Just tell me what she likes and I'll make it. No labels, branding etc. Just juice. I'll even ship it.



I used to be a menthol smoker but struggled to get any juice that tasted even remotely the same.
Then @VapeSnow gave me this 
If you looking for a nice creamy mint

Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
Koolada (TFA) 1% 
Menthol 0.5%...

and I really love it.

I would be willing to add 30ml to the basket.
@NewOobY maybe we can arrange to ship it together?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## NewOobY (13/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Ah thanks man that would be awesome. She told me today it's going well with the Aio but she still has a couple stinkies because she craves that menthol and peppermint she gets from the smokes and I don't vape anything menthol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Cool I'll whip up a batch of something menthol - I'm assuming she still wants a tobacco type menthol flavour? 



SAVaper said:


> I used to be a menthol smoker but struggled to get any juice that tasted even remotely the same.
> Then @VapeSnow gave me this
> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> ...



Cool thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (13/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Cool I'll whip up a batch of something menthol - I'm assuming she still wants a tobacco type menthol flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks bro


I don't think a tobacco. Maybe just straight up menthol. She can always mix the menthol with some other juices if she wants


----------



## NewOobY (13/9/16)

Got it cool  - I'll order some concentrates and mix it up. Should I make it 6mg?


----------



## wiesbang (13/9/16)

6mg should be perfect. Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (13/9/16)

As I stated I will be happy to contribute a few bottles of Phoenix to the cause. Pm me addy and I will get them moving in your direction.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## NewOobY (19/9/16)

Hi @wiesbang, I managed to pickup the juice from @SAVaper on Sunday. Can you please PM your friends address so that I can have the juice shipped to her. 

Regards,
Carlos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi @wiesbang, I managed to pickup the juice from @SAVaper on Sunday. Can you please PM your friends address so that I can have the juice shipped to her.
> 
> Regards,
> Carlos


Pm sent  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/9/16)

It amazes me how generous and helpful these forumites are. Man I wish all forums can be this friendly and welcoming. Kudos to all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang (19/9/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> It amazes me how generous and helpful these forumites are. Man I wish all forums can be this friendly and welcoming. Kudos to all


Indeed!

I myself have been helped out alot and I will be great full till the day I die! I have tried to give back as much as I can but not close to as much as I want!

I got the juices from @cam Friday and went to pick my friend up at work and left it on the seat. She was so excited when she saw what it was. She couldn't stop saying thank you.
I spoke to her this AM and she has not touched a stinkie since Saturday. Coming from a pack a day I am super impressed with her.

I cannot thank you guys enough. Seeing her this excited is very refreshing!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (21/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi @wiesbang, I managed to pickup the juice from @SAVaper on Sunday. Can you please PM your friends address so that I can have the juice shipped to her.
> 
> Regards,
> Carlos


Hi guys.

Juice was just delivered. Thank you very very much. I reckon she will be set with juice for a year almost.

Can't wait to deliver to her

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (5/10/16)

Well done all!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

